# Poll on engine swap



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Which engine should i swap in?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

h22A


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

put on ur flame suit..

there were literally hundreds if not thousands of these threads a couple of months ago..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you dont swap a KA24DET. you already have it, just add turbo


----------



## sr180sx (Jan 25, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> Which engine should i swap in?


What's your budget, and how many hp you want..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> how many hp you want..


i believe the correct phrase would be "how _*much * _ hp you want..."

but hey...who's takin grades for grammar? :fluffy:


----------



## sr180sx (Jan 25, 2004)

oops my bad


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i dont really know what i want in hp numbers because i dont know what each engine is capable of putting out. I dont have a set limit to spend because i figure on spending the money on what ever engine puts out the best numbers in the long run after mods and upgrades.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the RB25 can be tuned to carry a good amount of hp. more then the others.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

where's the flaming?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I missed the old thread, so no flameage here. RB20s are fairly cheap, and then you get to say you have an I-6! That'd be my first choice. But, a close and probably cheaper second is the CA18DET. You can get those way cheap, and they can make serious power, too.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

CA18DET all the way.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

How much power can the CA18 put out before needing to upgrade the internals like pistons, rods, etc...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

FJ20DET or maybe go an old school L20 with twin SU's and tuned throttle bodies or something. That would be cool!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> FJ20DET or maybe go an old school L20 with twin SU's and tuned throttle bodies or something. That would be cool!


LOL a L20 with twin SU's, own 

or how about a A12, with a single down draught? Kill a RB26DETT any day of the week.....


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

**whispers**

L28... L28...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Do anyone here the crickets?*

Man, he didn't even put the CA18DET in his poll :asleep: I guess this guy is another one who has not a clue as to what this engine is or what it can do. Oh well, I say keep your KA24 and just boost the hell out of it.

Dee


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

boost_boy has spoken... so it is written... so it be done.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

its going to be funny when 93blackSER puts in the CA18 and some rice boy in a late model teg' beats him.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> its going to be funny when 93blackSER puts in the CA18 and some rice boy in a late model teg' beats him.


a wut..??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how owuld a teg beat a CA?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

thats the point...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i get it hahhahaahahhah

(still not getting it..)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

riiiight. i'm worried about some stupid teg beating me with my CA (which is ordered by the way and will installed very soon). sounds scary tho, a teg against me. i blew the doors of a 96 LS teg in my SE-R that was stock. whatever tho. that a was poor try at being funny by the way. try again.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> riiiight. i'm worried about some stupid teg beating me with my CA (which is ordered by the way and will installed very soon). sounds scary tho, a teg against me. i blew the doors of a 96 LS teg in my SE-R that was stock. whatever tho. that a was poor try at being funny by the way. try again.


it was a joke considering your one of the most knowledgable people on the 240 forums. just a joke there buddy.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

turbo the damn KA and be done with it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, i'm so confused on the joke 

i believe he would have to rebuild his motor like many of us would have to, and maybe he doesn't wanna spend over 1k to rebuild when he can buy a CA for around 1.8k?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i still dont get what a "teg" is

EDIT: Ahhhh. Integra?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> LOL a L20 with twin SU's, own
> 
> or how about a A12, with a single down draught? Kill a RB26DETT any day of the week.....


Bwahahaha!
A12's own everything! Bloody bulletproof (unless im driving  I stripped the rocker bolts out of the head of my Datsun sunny A12 by revving too high)


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

dizzam! what'd you rev it to?!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf?? some noob took a poll and revived the thread


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what happened? the last post before vsp3c's was more than a month ago, but it was still revived???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what happened? the last post before vsp3c's was more than a month ago, but it was still revived???


somebody voted in the poll. it still brings the thread back. how gay.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats stupid.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can still vote 

imma wait for a couple weeks to pass by hehehe.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i can still vote
> 
> imma wait for a couple weeks to pass by hehehe.


 :dumbass:


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

haha, i love these threads. they are soo funny


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

quit voting on the poll and reviving old threads.. -_-


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can still vote. but most likely this thread will be locked


----------

